# Happy Birthday Sam!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Today more than ever I feel extremely happy to have Sam with me. As you all know I could have lost him 2 weeks ago, but I'm happy to say that Sam turned 7 years old today. I cannot believe how fast time has gone, I still remember the day I picked him up.







My Sammy boy is my heart and soul, I don't know what I would do without him. He is an amazing dog with an awesome temperament, I could not have asked for anything more. Happy Birthday my boy, mommy loves you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Happy 7th Bday, Sam!!! No more scaring your Mom though, that is NOT worth the extra pressies you probably got for your special day.









How is he doing, Carolina?


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sam- you make your Mommy proud!
Best wishes for many, many more!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

handsome Sam!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Sammy
You are one gorgeous boy


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Sam. Have a wonderful day. And stop scaring your Mom like that.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Great to see Sam and GSDBESTK9 in this forum instead of health!

Happy Birthday to You, Happy Birthday to You, Happy Birthday dear Saaaaam, Happy Birthday to You.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Sam.. I'm sure this birthday has some extra meaning.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Same. So so glad you were able to be here to celebrate with your mom. What a handsome fella you are.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Happy Birthday to Sam,Happy Birthday to Sam, Happy Birthday to Sam. 

o glad he is doing well and made it to today. Many more to come!!!


----------

